# الادارة الهندسية او الهندسة الصناعية



## bazliahmad (21 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا

اني حاصل على بكالريوس في الهندسة الكهربائية في تخصص فرعي هندسة حاسبات ولدي خبرة لمدة سنة في مجال الصيانة الالكترونية وسنه في مجال التسويق وسوف اواصل دراستي ان شاء الله لدرجة الماجستير في امريكا ولكني وبكل صدق محتار بين تخصصين وهما الادارة الهندسية و الهندسة الصناعية , فأنا في الحقيقة ولخبرتي في مجال الصيانة فاني لا أحبذ اعمال الصيانة الميكانيكية على الاطلاق .... اخواني من واقع خبراتكم فبايهما تنصحوني وخصوصاً في واقع سوق العمل السعودي


----------



## eng_eslam (28 أغسطس 2006)

من راى اخ لك 
ان سوق العمل يحتاج الى الهندسة الصناعية بشدة وخاصة السوق السعودى(الخليج)


----------



## أحمد مارفل (15 سبتمبر 2006)

أنصحك بأن تعمل فى التخصص الذى تتميز فيه وليس التخصص المطلوب


----------

